# New to class a



## zen (Nov 12, 2006)

I just bought a 1987 Gulfstream Sunsport 27 ft. It was'nt my first choice, but it did have all updated equipment,and low milage, besides the price was right. I have had large travel trailers in the past, so I'm kinda knowledgeable w/ the rv concept. The few questions I have so far are, can you drive the rv and have the generator run for the AC? That's probobly a stupid question. Second how do people drive in the winter going to Florida without their tanks/pipes freezing up? Or how can I winter camp using the tanks. Lastly, I have a Onan Emerald plus 4000 Gen, the end cap to the muffer looks like is came off, so it is loud, and it discharges the exaust under the rv, I assume the end cap also connects to a extended tailpipe. Where can I find a new muffler, or fix the existing one so that it is safe.


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Ok here goes.  1.Yes you can run your genset while going down the road.  2.You keep your tanks empty and heat in the coach. Or you can purchase holding tank heaters.  3. You can get a muffler from any cummins dealer or at any good rv retail store.  Keep checking back I'm sure you will get more info.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Leave for Florida before it freezes up North.


----------



## zen (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Thanks S.harrington good info, but its not nearly as complete, and concise as that road scholar ARCHER'S, I never thought of that, your way too intelligent for this post, I bet your a rocket scientist are you not?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Well, zen, it would be great if you would refrain from making personal comments about others here.  We all joke around, so until you are around here longer and get used to us ...


----------



## C Nash (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Hi Zen, I would not run the gen until the exhaust is repaired.  Don't want those fumes inside with you. The only stupid questions are those that are never asked.  Welcome to the forum :approve:


----------



## zen (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: New to class a

I do appriciate the info C Nash....As for the joke....I did'nt mean to offend anyone....The longer Im around here the more you will understand my sense of humor.....I'm just here for the info, not to get personal with anyone. I really do appriciate the guys that gave me the good info so far..Have a good one


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: New to class a

To camp when it gets below freezing, you must keep the tanks and pipes from freezing.  The best way is to have all the tanks and plumbing enclosed, and keep that area heated.  Generally this is done by having one of the heater ducts in that enclosure.  The only other choice is to have tank and pipe heaters (like the electric tape you use on your pipes at home).  You may also have problem with your hookup to water freezing; again heat tape may be the answer, or fill up your fresh water tank, disconnect and run from the tank.

Actually there is a third option, mentioned before - only camp where it is warm.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Hey zen, I thought you were both fun'in.  Welcome to the forum.  I would just empty my holding tanks and drive real fast non-stop until you get to the warm weather.  :approve:


----------



## zen (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Thanks really appriciate it, great forum.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Hey Zen, just thought I'd let ya know, I'm no rocket scientists.  But do have enough sense to get out of the cold weather before it freezes up all the pipes.  If ya can, that is.  Make ya a lists so ya don't forget something.


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: New to class a

I thought your joke was great.  And Archer is right (if you don't have to work for a living).


----------



## ronnie48 (Dec 25, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Be careful if you are going to heat the tanks and pipes, don't put the heat tapes on plastic pipes and plastic tanks unless it is the type meant for them. In the Northeast we have fires all the time from people putting them on mobile homes incorrectly. Use common sence and be carefull. The age of your motorhome proberbly didn't have any installed. The better ones are installed inside the tanks and work verywell. What we do when we have to travel out of the cold is leave with empty tanks and take water in a jug. We do use the black water tank and dump non toxic anti freeze in after we use it each time. We don't use any other tank or part of the system. We are ussually in warm weather inside of 24 hours. Coming home is more of a problem because we have to dump all of the tanks before we hit cold weather and refrain from using any of them as we have no place to dump when we get home so that means more rest area stops but we do it. We are still part of the working class so our time away is limited but we look forward to when we can go for longer trips.
Ronnie48


----------



## hertig (Dec 30, 2006)

Re: New to class a

Ronnie, a possible option for 'no place to dump' is a macerator pump.  I have a 12V one which will grind the tank contents and pump them up to 50' using (the biggest) standard hose.  And I have gone further, using 1 1/2" PVC pipe.  So if you have any access to your sewer at all (a 'clean-out' port is ideal), then you can dump at home.  It is possible if it is not too much higher than your RV and not too far away you could dump into a toilet at home, but I've never tried it so don't know what problems this might entail.


----------

